
Projekktor Zwei - Free HTML5 video player - mattyb
http://projekktor.com/
======
ComputerGuru
I can't get the theme to load on my site - going through the
obfuscated/minified projekktor.js code reveals it may be loading things from
hard-coded paths.

------
frankyghost
this can be easily corrected by some config parameters. please take a look at
<http://www.projekktor.com/docs.php#install>

